# Picture of one of my Jaknights



## Johnnydrama25 (Oct 7, 2020)

Here is a picture of one of the characters for my series. This is what is called a Jaknight  an intergalactic knight who wields the strongest weapons in the galaxy against a nightmarish Being.


----------



## JJewel (Oct 7, 2020)

Nice artwork, maybe you need to consider designing covers for people?


----------

